# ok guys...teach this young pup something...estreous chirp



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

I want to do the estreous chirp/call this season....how do i do it and do i need a special style call to do it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Estrous chirp is nothing more than a real short yippy bark. Google the sound. you'll be able to mimic it on the open reed coming your way. Just bite close to the call body.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a good demostration


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

rotty I'll try to post a mp3 sound I have of rare earth on his howler I make the chirps by blowing into the call and stopping the reed with my tongue its kind of like shooting a blow gun


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can show you

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

